# any warriors fans here?



## bandit_husky (May 16, 2020)

am i the only warriors  fan here?


----------



## pinecones (May 17, 2020)

Probably not. There are at least three.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (May 17, 2020)

I'll be completely honest with you i may not know what you are talking about XD


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 18, 2020)

I like Warriors, the few books I read were amazing and I thought this before I even became a furry.


----------

